# Amplificador de 200W con NTE2328 Y NTE2329



## dualchu (Oct 24, 2014)

saludo a todo el foro y gracias por todos sus aporte, ya tengo Internet para aportar a esta familia una pequeña tajeta de 4 transistores complementaria probada cientos de veces con optimos resultados soporta asta 60 V dc espero que sea de utilidad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2014)

¿ Circuito ?
¿ Tensiones ?
¿ Mas datos ?


----------



## dualchu (Oct 24, 2014)

en realidad no tengo el esquema del circuito y no se como explicar el nombre del lugar o funcion que ocupan, tiene red de zobel 18 espiras wag17  utiliza 3 MPSA92 un MPSA42 ,un TIP41C Y TIP42C luego los TIP35C y 36C y en potencia dos 2sc5200 y dos 2sa1943 cualquier otra cosa solo tengo foto de la tarjeta con todos sus componentes, y el archivo en pcb wizard donde la modifique . gracias por corregirme es mi primera vez. tengo  poca experiencia en teorias lo mio es mas practico como reparacion y ensamble e imprimiendo cicuitos. gracias


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 24, 2014)

Así como está es muy difícil y faltan tooodas las especificaciones.

Impedancia de carga
Voltaje de alimentación
THD
etc...

Salu2!


----------



## dualchu (Oct 24, 2014)

desde 45v + 45v dc asta 60+60 probado a 4 hom  y ha trabajado con menos de 4A hay algunos datos que no se como obtenerlos si pueden demen una mano de lo que estoy seguro es que trabaja bastante bien y es  facil de armar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2014)

Y ¿ Tienes idea de donde lo sacaste ?


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 26, 2014)

Pues con solo ver el amplifier a ojo celado como dice el chino es la famosa Zener. 

@dualchu Lo que te voy a decir te va ayudar un poco mas, trata de mejorar un poco mas el PCB, y en lo posible organizar un poco mas los componentes y con valores que has usado, al incluir la red zobel en la misma placa me gusto, pero debes tratar de situar mejor la Zobel en si la bobina, y que en la mascara de componentes describas donde va la bobina, claro con ver tu amplificador se da cuenta uno donde va la bobina, para los que conocen este amplificador al derecho y al revés saben ya muchos datos de este mismo.

Se que ya lo armaste con ese diseño y le metiste empeño a ello, para vos te funciona muy bien y es un amplificador muy bueno, este prende hasta con carbón jajaja "Sentido figurado", pero a pesar que es una Zener de trabajo pesado, hay que tener ciertos valores muy en cuenta, para que realmente le puedas sacar esos casi 200W, de lo contrario solo obtendrás escasos 130W.

Para compartirlo con todas de la ley aquí en el foro, hay que tratar en lo posible de que este mismo este lo mas completo posible, el cual se incluye Diagrama, Mascara de componentes, pcb y un pequeño layout para guía de su ensamble, y tratando de dar todos los datos posibles incluyendo mediciones de este mismo, como calibración de Bias, ganancia, Voltajes, corrientes, que el offset que sea relativamente bajo, que su THD es decir su distorsión armonía sea baja y otros factores mas. 

Gracias por compartir tu propio PCB eso se valora y poco a poco iras mejorando tus diseños, para que tus proyectos cada día sean mas prolijos 


Nota: Te aconsejo que le des una calibrada a la Ganancia y a otros valores, por aquí te dejo esos valores para que los compares asi tu amplificador, sea mucho mejor y le puedas sacar el máximo a este mismo

Para información de este mismo aquí: _#*1354*_


----------



## amado lora (Oct 17, 2016)

*H*ola a todos, ese amplifi*cado*r lo fabrica en *S*anto *D*omingo, joan electronic
a 45 voltios funciona regular, mas de *ahí* es un lio, la zener de ustes la *h*e fabricado y si es estable la *h*e hecho en rango de voltage desde 40 hasta 90v


----------

